

I guess I’ll never get to that novel - akaru
https://medium.com/writers-on-writing/b0a787c32244

======
alan-crowe
Alaric might have down better to read a biography of Hemingway instead of
reading Hemingway's novels. Then Alaric could have been inspired to have his
own adventures instead of spending too much time reading.

Sure, read Hemingway, but then what? Write imitation Hemingway based on
reading about adventures? Write the kinds of novel that emerges from a quiet,
bookish life, whose only adventures are vicarious?

One vision of the novelist has him leading a full, rich, and busy life. He
leads it fast, leaving time before its end to write great novels, full of
wisdom about the human condition, based on his immersion in it.

A rival vision of the novelist sees him closer to being a historian. A great
novel sees life in the round. Just as a historian gains perspective on events
with time and non-participation, a novelist's youthful reading gives him many
lifetimes of (vicarious) experience to draw on.

I wonder if Alaric fell between two stools, unclear on which vision of novel
writing he was pursuing?

------
tathagata
I have always had a eye for drawing and painting, but it took me over 13 years
of practice to churn out half-decent sketches. I guess persistence is the key.
As for writing - re-reading books and rewriting sentences can help. Each
sentence should have enough spring to propel you and the reader to the next
sentence. Of course, easier said than done and all that.

~~~
alariccole
This is certainly true. For myself, I suppose I just had more patience to fail
at programming for whatever reason.

------
damontal
why is it so often assumed that the novel is the highest form of writing?

~~~
platz
among my friends they think movies are the highest form of 'writing', and we
aren't even in California

~~~
alariccole
Kind of what I'm touching on. Movies were always the highest art form for me.

Now I'm starting to feel like apps can be an art. But I may just be telling
myself that because it's what I do best.

